

Engineering Team For Sale. Again. - amitrathore
http://acquihire.me

======
jack-r-abbit
Interesting idea. Best of luck.

But in a world where sometimes even the smallest of details can make the
difference, I'd like to point out that your front page has a right-rail blurb
with a button inviting me to "Learn more"... which just links to your front
page. While that did cause me to learn more (that you have a "bad" link)...
I'm pretty sure that is not what you wanted me to learn.

------
jeremysmyth
Nice idea, but I'm not sure "Our startup didn't work out" and "Proven track
record" really go so well together...

~~~
amitrathore
Startups don't end up working out for a great many reasons... this is a solid
tech team.

------
seanMeverett
I wish these folks all the best. Just one quick comment. My first question is
what else have you built that I can see and play with? As with most things,
show rather than tell.

Happy to interview your team on my podcast to get you some more exposure if
you'd like.

------
jgj
Why not just start a consultancy firm?

------
tjbiddle
Heh - Interesting way to market yourselves, I like it! Not sure if you've had
success "selling" yourself as a package deal before, but I would expect it to
be hard for most companies to afford bringing on a team of 6 all at once.

Best of luck!

~~~
amitrathore
Thanks very much :-)

Yes, I helped another team in a similar fashion just a few weeks back, and it
worked out well for everyone.

------
onwares
I wish best of luck for them. My experience after working for couple of
startups taught me to keep working on what you love until the last minute.
With perseverance, things will work out eventually.

------
Fauntleroy
Some good design could have probably helped their failed startup, and the
value proposition for this acquihire site.

~~~
amitrathore
:-)

The value-prop on acquihire is purely the talent.

------
Pro_bity
I am conflicted between admiring their forthrightness, and the feeling that
this is an early sign of the Apocalypse.

